# Default resolution



## zader (Jan 4, 2019)

Probally a stupid question but how can I set the default boot up message / log in terminal to something like 1680x1050 with a decent 10 point font.. 
4k terminal is way to small 

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2019)

Have a look at vt(4), and specifically kern.vt.fb.default_mode.


----------



## zader (Jan 4, 2019)

Perfect, thanks


----------

